

ASK HN: Should TV stay as it is? - Shalle

I wonder... And have wondered for quite a while, why does the tv-channels&#x2F;companies work as they&#x27;ve done for almost 100 years?<p>In Sweden we have an fee called Radiotjänst which everyone in Sweden has to pay monthly(they say it&#x27;s optional but if you own a tv-receiver you have to pay. TV-receiver according to them = TV, smartphones, tablets, internet, computers yea everyone ha to pay it). Then there is an fee for getting a plan with channels and on top of that there is commercials so what exactly do we pay for? Do we actually pay $100 monthly to watch commercials? In my logic it should be either free and profitable by commercials or a paid service with no commercials.<p>How do you feel, do you agree or disagree? Should services you pay for actually contain commercials?
======
tjr
I rarely watch broadcast television. Most of what I do watch is via Netflix
streaming. I think this model works well, though presently Netflix offers only
a portion of theoretically available content.

